# Chrome OS update brings dual monitor support



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Have one of those new bargain-priced Chrome OS laptops convinced you that its time to take a chance on Googles browser-based OS? If so, then youll be happy to know that those HDMI ports will come in handy. In the most recent update to Chrome OS, Google has delivered dual monitor support so that you can mirror or extend your Chromebooks display.

At first glance, it might not seem like theres a real need for a secondary display on an inexpensive system built for browsing. After all, it doesnt offer the same kind of muscle even a low-end Intel Core i3 processor achieves. But even on the first-gen Chromebooks, its still nice to know that you can now look at two tabs simultaneously  provided, of course, that you can find the requisite cable (not so easy with the original Samsung Series 5 $678.99 at ElectronicsShowplace ).

Read More


----------

